# mid life crisis/ menopause topic



## lost1234 (Aug 24, 2009)

aside from the fact that a mlc is a BIG part of my marital problems, i find as i read that more and more people are having the questions and concerns that I do, both men and woman alike. 

it would be great to have one place to go that is centered around this instead of sifting through all the posts under similar topics!
thanks for the consideration!


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Midlife Crisis Forum Page

Heres a site devoted to that topic.
No sifting through topics as its all about the same topic.

Good luck.


----------

